

What you get when you search for “Guitar Tuner” on Bing - ColinCochrane
http://www.bing.com/search?q=guitar+tuner

======
mcv
What exactly is the point the poster tries to make? That there are online
guitar tuners? Or does he see different results than I do?

~~~
readme
the guitar tuner is integrated into bing itself.

~~~
mcv
Not to me, as far as I can tell. Perhaps only for some localities, or it
depends on something else?

------
sandebert
I only get standard, typical search results.

Mobile Chrome, latest Android version.

------
byron_fast
Neat. Or just use a (real) phone's dialtone, which is E.

~~~
Rebellos
Not necessarily. It depends on the installation and does, usually, contain 2
tones. For instance -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precise_Tone_Plan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precise_Tone_Plan)
\- none of two frequencies used in NA's dialtone is E.

~~~
byron_fast
Ah well it always worked for me... may have been a case of "close enough for
rock'n roll" though.

